# Two Oceans Aquarium Cape Town, South Africa



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi

Thought I'd share some pics I took at the Two Oceans Aquarium on Saturday. Enjoy...

Pic 1 : Bubble tank
Pic 2 + 3: Cold West Coast Klipvis "uhm... a rockfish?" :roll:


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Pic 4: Cool South Coast Reef
Pic 5 + 6: Redfingers


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Poisonous fish :twisted: 

Pic 7: Devil Firefish
Pic 8: Puffer
Pic 9: Sea Snake


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Pic 10: Coral Rock Cod
Pic 11: Oops - I don't know  
Pic 12: Moray Eels


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Pic 13, 14 + 15: More Devils


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Pic 16 +17: Shysharks 
Pic 18: South coast rock lobster


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Pic 19 + 20: Reef
Pic 21: Starfish


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Pic 22 + 23: South African Butterflyfish
Pic 24: more Starfish


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Pic 25: Nevermind find Nemo, Find the _Octopus_ 
Pic 26: Evileye Puffer
Pic 27:Knysna Seahorses


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Find Nemo:

Pic 28 + 29 + 30 : Western Clownfish (Anemonefish)


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Pic 31 + 33: They really want u to find Nemo
Pic 32: Striped Eel-Catfish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, kewl!
You guys have a lot of nifty species which never find their way to America.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

those are amazing pics, very very good, thanks for sharing, ill get you some of the new atlanta aquarium as soon as the crowds die down a little.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

really cool i love the clown fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, those are awesome pics, thanks for sharing! I love the puffer in pic 8 :-D


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

is that a sweet lips in the first pic? those are pretty fish.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures! What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## biskit (Nov 17, 2005)

Scuba Kid: Yes - that's a Clown Sweetlips.

Lexus: I used a Fuji Finepix S602Zoom (digital) I took those pics after I read the whole manual for the first time :mrgreen: We always just used the auto setting and could never figure out why our pics blurred. But these came out nicely although I'm sure I'll do better with practice. Next I'll post pics of my own fish


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Stunning pics, you are soo skilled at catching good moments!


----------

